# Pictures wanted



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am wanting some close up pictures of snows, blues and juvies of there backs. Full body pictures taken from above the bird, from the base of the neck to the end of tail feathers. Natural light preffered .. Thanks Reg you can email them to me or post them. PM me with or email me. TIA


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I will try and get you some this weekend.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Mallard hunter I do appreciate that..


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

hey Reg, i have a frozen blue in the freezer, i can take some pics of it for you if want, its an almost all white chest/neck, i havnt looked at the backs to compare it with a regular eaglehead but im guessing its the same, just let me know :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

This is from a while ago. 
[siteimg]1244[/siteimg]


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet picture Mallard thanks, looks like a proud young man there :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That was about 5 years ago.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is a close up of one we got tonight. The other one was all shot up
[siteimg]1252[/siteimg]


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Mallard. if you get another one can you take a picture with the wings crossed over the tail..


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I will try and get another one this weekend. Because I have to work all week.


----------

